# Wasting more money



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Alrighty folks,

Found another clinic I'm going to try. Since I always bail, I am going to make it clear to them that I will NOT do weekly appointments, or I will NOT be doing therapy with them. Here's to the beginning of a new failure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats on finding another place, you're not giving up. That says a lot about you. Good luck.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats on finding another place, you're not giving up. That says a lot about you. Good luck.


Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LostinReverie said:


> Thanks Kevin


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

How's it going? Did you start?


----------

